# Hunt in the Blizzard?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone brave the blizzard yesterday? I love snow hunting for ducks, I seen migratory ducks for sure and confirmed sightings of 3 mallards and probably 20-30 of other mystery ducks..(maybe teal/ hooded mergs/dare I say woodies? alot of them had rounded heads so..?) The snow pelting my face made it hard sometimes! LOL
Typical hunt where I was on the wrong side of the blind when ducks buzz over or looking North when they come from the south.. UGGH.
Sometimes its really hard to hunt ducks alone.

I'm going again tonight- good luck guys!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Really tough when your buddy is supposed to be looking one way and doesn't see the 2 ducks that buzz in right over the decoys and you don't have time to raise your gun. Monday morning, sitting in the deer woods, had 2 flocks of geese fly right over head! If I'd have had some deeks in the field, I would have had a good day! 

My best days duck hunting last year was on a lake that was half frozen over.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I got up at 12:15 to go. I watched the rain change to ice then snow. I decided I was going to be better off in the living room and the truck/boat in the garage. I got 12-14" by the time it was over. After 40+ years of doing it I FINALY decided that there is no duck worth it.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

DN..what!! you gettin soft in your ol age?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nope not soft just gettn a little smarter (very little). There aint no duck worth dyeing for or tearing up the truck and boat on the road ( I wasn't worried about my ability to get there it was the other bone heads on the road) . I have sure tore up the boat on the water this year.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Just trying to get ya going..I wouldnt have done it eighter! Gettin harder every year, at 72..gonna pusher till she blows!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunting last night was back to a normal "Ohio" duck season, seen 5 ducks- 3 were divers, no shots.... UGGH. I'm headed to Kansas next week hopefully to put the smack down on Upland & Fowl! Good luck guys.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Good luck to everyone. It's been a great season. I don't have to get anything I have been getting to go with my son and grandson on his first waterfowl season actually getting to hunt.

By the way I would rather hunt divers laying flat on my back they are more fun that way. I just can't find anyone to go with me and that just something ya can't do alone.🦆


----------

